

How do you cheat at chess? Young Borislav Ivanov seems to know  - 001sky
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/how-do-you-cheat-at-chess-young-borislav-ivanov-seems-to-know-9020186.html

======
officialjunk
or does he? we just don't know...

